# Harvesting time for Phragmipedium MDC seed pod



## Secundino (May 11, 2015)

I might have asked it already - if so, I can't find it any more, sorry must be getting old - 

- how long does it take for a _Phragmipedium_ pod (Mem Dick Clements) to ripen? 

What I found so far is something in between '3 months' and 'more than a year' which does not help as I want to take the green mature pod!

Thanks!


----------

